# letter sample



## dlkrepps (Nov 6, 2014)

would anyone have a sample letter or information as to how it should be written to the minister of finance for duty and customs free import of household goods ???:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dlkrepps said:


> would anyone have a sample letter or information as to how it should be written to the minister of finance for duty and customs free import of household goods ???:fingerscrossed:


Don't know how soon or if you'll get accurate information on this one. I would suggest you contact the Subic Bay Chamber Of Commerce. 
They might have the info you need or can direct you to someone or an agency that can.



Best Of Luck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

dlkrepps said:


> would anyone have a sample letter or information as to how it should be written to the minister of finance for duty and customs free import of household goods ???:fingerscrossed:


One of the requirements of a duty free status is an immigrant Visa 13a or similar resident Visa, unless your working as Diplomat.


----------



## dlkrepps (Nov 6, 2014)

am asking so that when the time is right, that everything is in order. am returning to the states jan 16 / 15.. have acr id card will apply for 13a upon return am planning to ship most balikbayan
do you have ideas ??


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dlkrepps said:


> am asking so that when the time is right, that everything is in order. am returning to the states jan 16 / 15.. have acr id card will apply for 13a upon return am planning to ship most balikbayan
> do you have ideas ??


I didn't realize that you were here in country. If or when in Manila, ya might stop by the US Embassy on Roxas Blvd. Good chance they would have at least some "accurate" information available..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Visa get that done in the States*



dlkrepps said:


> am asking so that when the time is right, that everything is in order. am returning to the states jan 16 / 15.. have acr id card will apply for 13a upon return am planning to ship most balikbayan
> do you have ideas ??


I'd get the 13a completed in the states it's no fun doing that from here, it would be much quicker stateside, if your missing documents it's a hassle, expense and long waiting period obtaining those from the US.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'd get the 13a completed in the states it's no fun doing that from here, it would be much quicker stateside, if your missing documents it's a hassle, expense and long waiting period obtaining those from the US.


Yep, Mcalleyboy makes a good point here. Plus having it done in the states the overall cost and process time will be much less.

Doing it here, you not only have to contend with govt employees that are in no hurry to get things done but most of the time having to pay someone an *extra* amount to get it done at all


----------



## dlkrepps (Nov 6, 2014)

been there and done that, I happened to see one on this sight just don't remember where it's location. thanks I appreciate the help.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Short cuts*



dlkrepps said:


> been there and done that, I happened to see one on this sight just don't remember where it's location. thanks I appreciate the help.


Under your profile any new "threads" that you start, it's listed there, the last one I sent you. But just to make things smoother I'll post them again. Keep in mind that these documents need to be cleared through your Philippine Consulate before leaving, they certify them, without that? If you bring documents and they're not checked out from the Philippine Controlling Consulate, they'll probably have to be mailed to that consulate, oh boy these guys can take their time. Short cuts below for "Chicago" only, Chicago headers, get these same documents from your controlling Philippine Consulate. Seriously clear all documents ask all questions about your documents ect.. through the Philippine Consulate stateside.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf

Here's the page prior to the download form.
Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago

I don't know what state your in so here's Philippine Consulate finder map, click on your state and go.... they some where on the website there's contact and email information.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

Your going for the Non-resident 13a Visa (that's the name). The resident 13a Visa can only be obtained after living in the Philippines for 10 years.


----------



## dlkrepps (Nov 6, 2014)

so much confusion on my part, sorry if I brought some to you. !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Informed*



dlkrepps said:


> so much confusion on my part, sorry if I brought some to you. !


No need for apologizes as long as other expats can better inform you on life here and immigration issue's, we've all been there done that, (maybe not as hard as me) I had to return to the states because I didn't have documents (my wife's divorce decree's from WA state...missing the last page), I was retiring out of Guam and I didn't plan things so well and because of that I had to ship my stuff back to the states (I was told shipping stuff here wasn't to smart, from the VA rep) so I had the Navy issue me a ticket to Philippines and then on to WA state, picked up my car the same day got my wifes *3 divorce decree's *certified and passed out at hotel. 

Drove my car home to Fargo ND, thinking back, I wish I had sold everything (planned my retirement better), acquired my 13a Visa in Guam. 

End result it delayed my stay here by 3 years, I ended up going back to work, boy that get old real fast, working holiday's, every other weekend and I ended up selling house hold goods, car anyway's, what's the purpose of retiring if you don't allow yourself to retire.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'd get the 13a completed in the states it's no fun doing that from here, it would be much quicker stateside, if your missing documents it's a hassle, expense and long waiting period obtaining those from the US.


mcalley has recommended this many times and it's one of my top 5 tips for moving to the PI!


----------

